# Office 365 >  >  Me.Hide Userform runtime error in Office 365??!!

## Excel_Runner

Hello Excel Gurus,

Need your help..i am getting a runtime error [Run-time error'-2147418105(80010007)] while running a macro in Office 365.
This macro works fine in excel 2007.

On debugging i found this is due to 'Me.Hide' in the Userforms.
When i remove 'Me.Hide' the macro works fine in Office 365, however, i cannot use the same macro in excel 2007 as the Userform does not Hide then.

Any suggestions on how to resolve this so that i can make the same version of macro work on both excel 2007 & Office 365.

Many thanks in advance !!

----------


## mehmetcik

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

